# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Migration du PB 10.5 vers PB 11.2

## henri.gobert

Est-il possible de ligrer une application en PB 10.5 vers le PB 11.2

----------


## titfab

Bien sr. A l'ouverture d'un projet en 10.5 par une version postrieure de PowerBuilder, PB propose d'effectuer la migration automatique.
Plus les numros de version sont proches, meilleure et la qualit de migration.
Pour les nombreuses migrations que j'ai eu  faire, il n'y a jamais eu beaucoup de corrections suite aux migrations.
Des docs sont dispos sur le site de Sybase sur les migrations d'une version  une autre avec les "modifs  faire  la main".

----------

